# St. Mary's Glacier Conditions?



## scotott (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone been to St. Mary's Glacier in the last week. Would like to head up if there's sufficient amounts of snow.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't, but apparently there was a slide there on Thursday. From the CAIC:

"Friday one of the CAIC staff was able to visit the St Mary's hard slab avalanche triggered by a climber on January 5, 2012. A short report will be submitted soon, though we still have only a few details. 

The recent slide near St Mary's near Idaho Springs is a good example of the primary problem we have been dealing with. A very weak foundation of old snow will not strengthen any time soon. Persistent weak layers are a common problem in Colorado. This year is an excellent example of lingering dangers, and pockets of weak slab surrounded by rock or stronger islands of snow. It is a tricky problem, it is why Colorado consistently leads the nation in fatalities."

Front Range Backcountry Avalanche Forecast - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center

Be careful if you head up there, and have someone to watch your back.


----------



## scotott (Jan 6, 2012)

lmyers said:


> I haven't, but apparently there was a slide there on Thursday. From the CAIC:
> 
> "Friday one of the CAIC staff was able to visit the St Mary's hard slab avalanche triggered by a climber on January 5, 2012. A short report will be submitted soon, though we still have only a few details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

